# Help Me



## ahmad (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi My BSDFreind :e
I hope have a very Good time with Unix

I have one Question 

what is the preference or advancement of FreeBSD to Linux distribusiton ??? ï¿½jr

cheers
(ahmad)


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2009)

Err... You may want to use the search function. This dead horse has already been beaten quite a number of times.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2009)

In fact, you had it for dinner.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2009)

Look in the Off-Topic forum. Plenty of Linux vs BSD talk. Also see link in signature.

Closed.


----------

